# tag axles



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

hi
please advise about tag axles as we are looking at some are they difficult to manoeuvre in tight spaces with tyre scrub etc or do you have to avoid tight turning I hope the benefits outweigh the downside thanks for reading
andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Had a Hymer 694 g on a tag. Very stable not subject to cross winds and had no trouble manoeuvring But 2 extra tyres to look after/ buy and extra tag to grease yearly. Go for it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My last van had twin rear axles. We had it fir five years without noticing any big drawbacks. I would discount tyre wear or turning issues as virtually unnoticable.

I found there were advantages in the way it handled.

People will say it costs more on toll roads. If it did it didn't bother me, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Nice and stable to drive, I have not any extra tyre wear on our 2002 Burstner 747. 

I can get in to any space that is big enough to take our 8 meter van. 

Andy


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

hi andy

we have had a a twin axle, alko motorhome for four years and as already be said, no detrimental issues regarding tyre wear or manoeuvring. never have to worry about what we put inside it as great payload. 

when in france we sometimes need to consider going an alternative route as there are quite a few 3.5t weight restrictions through villages, but generally easy to do.

do make sure you grease the rear axles annually though.

cheers


mark


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Tags*

We have had ours for a while now as it was our first motorhome can not comment on advantages over ? However as mentioned there is no problem with tyre wear or turning bearing in mind most tags are over seven meters and weight normally 4500kgs and above, so if you are happy with length and weight. Go for it

Regards

Paul

Ps on the continent there are as stated 3500kgs limits too look out for
as are tolls on the motorways in Austria :?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had a tag axle for 6 months and found it only slightly more difficult than the previous non-tag axle motorhome - however that is only because the present one is nearly 2m longer. I've found the tag axle is more stable on motorways and roundabouts and that's despite my previous one have airride suspension. Other than two extra tyres to periodically replace and the need to grease the axles, I don't see any disadvantage with tag axles. On the plus side is the extra weight carrying ability, extra length (if you want it) and greater stability. As for toll charges it seems that in some countries higher charges may apply for 3 axles but I'm not clear on that - yesterday in France I was charged at the lower class 2 rate at two automated toll booths so I'm not complaining!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

When we had a tag axle occasionally we had to pay class 4 tolls, problem is worse if you are over 3 m high as you will trigger height sensors on toll booths.

To us big problem with tax axle was lack of grip, we have had to reverse down a hill as we got wheel spin in the dry when trying to set off at a T junction. Had several problems in the wet. For this reason we changed to a rear wheel drive with a 6.5 t gross weight.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

selstrom said:


> When we had a tag axle occasionally we had to pay class 4 tolls, problem is worse if you are over 3 m high as you will trigger height sensors on toll booths.
> 
> To us big problem with tax axle was lack of grip, we have had to reverse down a hill as we got wheel spin in the dry when trying to set off at a T junction. Had several problems in the wet. For this reason we changed to a rear wheel drive with a 6.5 t gross weight.


I have never experienced anything like that. Your van must have had bad weight distribution, Alan.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Had a Euramobil TAG axle for 3 or 4 years now. Much more stable on motorways etc than our previous motorhome. You don,t seem to get 'sucked' in by overtaking vehicles etc. 
I have heard people talk about the extra turning circle needed but I am not sure what is meant. I have not had any issues or noticed any problems other than you would expect with a longer motorhome.
Benefits are much greater payload usually. (I have nearly 1 Ton ('Allegedly') but when I have weighed I never get anywhere near the maximum. Had about 400 KG,s still spare last time I weighed.
Better stability.
Downsides as mentioned above by others, extra two tyres to replace and looked after and ensuring the axles are greased annually. Expensive if it breaks through lack of grease.
Dave


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

tylerwoo said:


> hi
> please advise about tag axles as we are looking at some are they difficult to manoeuvre in tight spaces with tyre scrub etc or do you have to avoid tight turning I hope the benefits outweigh the downside thanks for reading
> andy


Andy,

Our first MH was a tag axle and loved the experience of holidaying in it.

Last year we downsized by 1 metre and 1 axle.

Fully agree with the others, that tyre scrub was never an issue and similarly, getting around was only restricted by overall length and nothing to do with the number of axles.

Weight restrictions are nothing to do with the number of axles either, as we are well over 4 ton and also need to watch out for the 3.5 tonne weight restrictions.

If the weight restrictions are circular and show the weight only, then they apply to all vehicles, including motorhomes.

If the weight restrictions are accompanied by a picture of a Goods Vehicle, then AFAIK they apply only to Goods Vehicles and NOT motorhomes.

Ken.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had a Hobby 750 tag axle for the past three years.
Usually the longer the vehicle the larger the turning circle. However how often will you need to turn a full circle without reversing. I have never had a problem with maneuverability once I have had somewhere to back into.
Have not experienced any tyre scuffing or additional wear or grip problems.
On French tolled motorways I have always paid Class 2. The critical thing is the height of 3M which if exceeded brings you into Class 4.
You will appreciate the additional space and capacity.
I think that you will hear mostly positives from tag axle owners.
Ian


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

[qOn French tolled motorways I have always paid Class 2. The critical thing is the height of 3M which if exceeded brings you into Class 4. uote]
Hi, We have an Arapaho and agree with all the positive posts and don't really know of any negatives. With regard to tolls, we have found that generally class 2 is charged for camping cars. Automatic booths will sense the height of vehicle, and if over 3m will display class 4. If you challenge that using the intercom system, the operator will change it back to class 2. 
Once on a manned booth the operator asked how many wheels, I said 6 but I'm not sure what he charged.
Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*grip*

The Only problem I know of with Tag Axles (Be they of the Front wheel drive or the Mercedes RWD on the middle axle). Would be grip.

Even some small Fiat motorhomes suffer in this area.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Twin (tag) axles can churn grass pitches up a bit and some campsites refuse them for that reason (but the number is very small) As long as you are happy with driving a vehicle of that size then go for it

Just ask yourself if you actually NEED the extra length/space/payload, and whether you have the space to store it. (fuel consumption will be a bit higher as well)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The reasons we went for twin wheels rather than tag axle were:
1. Tag axle = front wheel drive = less ability to get out of mud/snow
2. Front wheel drive = larger turning circle.

Of course, this may not be the case in reality but it turned us away from tag...

Patrick


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I loved our tag axe Hobby and drove it through France, Spain and to Portugal. Also through London many times - & I am a feeble woman.
Currently sitting in a conventional, very nice van but it's p...ss... with rain and we are likely to be cooped up here for another 24 hours in deepest wettest France. Wish I had the Hobby with the extra space!! And no fuel consumption, tyre wear, tolls , turning circles, tight parking problem. Good luck and great fun


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love our Hobby for all the reasons mentioned by others
Downside Buying tow more winter tyres
Also wheel spin
other than that big grins


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tag*

Hi

I am on TAG number four and probably would not have anything else.

There is a bit of "stubborness" sometimes when doing a tight reverse, but nothing major.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never had or driven a tag axle van, never will too far from our megre budget.

I'm curious as to why greasing the axles is mentioned so much, what needs greasing, is it the wheel bearings or part of the suspension, as I've never seen mention of greasing a single axle.

Sorry if it's a daft question, just never seen it mentioned on any other thread.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've never had or driven a tag axle van, never will too far from our megre budget.
> 
> I'm curious as to why greasing the axles is mentioned so much, what needs greasing, is it the wheel bearings or part of the suspension, as I've never seen mention of greasing a single axle.
> 
> Sorry if it's a daft question, just never seen it mentioned on any other thread.


The Al-Ko axle has Torsion bars not springs and they need greasing regularly or they can break.

This applies to all Al-Ko rear axles, whether there is just one or two (as on a Tag axle van).


----------

